
Elusive Icons - 268 Sleek Vector Icons For Bootstrap - Hirvesh
http://aristath.github.com/elusive-iconfont/
======
_frog
I really want to start using icon fonts in my projects, the way they make it
so easy to support HiDPI displays could save on a bunch of development time.

My problem, however, is that the authors of these fonts seem to pay no mind to
pixel-fitting their icons. This means, simply put, that the edges of the icons
don't line up to exact pixel values and the resulting icon tends to look
'fuzzy'.

GitHub thankfully took note of these issues with their vector 'Octicons'[1] by
optimising for common display sizes. By doing this they get a lot of the
benefits of vector icons without sacrificing sharpness and it'd be fantastic
to see a more general purpose icon font that took a similar approach.

[1]: <https://github.com/blog/1135-the-making-of-octicons>

~~~
ncrit
Check out the IcoMoon icons, they don't have the fuzzyness like fontawsome
icons for example...

------
swilliams
Is this kosher? It looks like they're re-bundling the Glyphicons set that
comes with Bootstrap[1]. Glyphicons has a free set with a CC by-nd license[2],
which wouldn't work here.

1\. <http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/base-css.html#icons>

2\. <http://glyphicons.com/>

~~~
radq
I don't think they are re-bundling the Glyphicons set... a lot of the icons
look different. What makes you think so?

~~~
swilliams
Looking closely at them side by side, there are minute differences, so I
withdraw my complaint.

They look awfully similar though.

------
jeffehobbs
Cool icons! You've got a misused homonym/heterograph on the front, though. You
have "claws" and you want it spelled "clause". Great project!

~~~
robomartin
I actually hope he meant "claws" as some of these license agreements feel
exactly like that.

~~~
jonathanyc
Heh, same. I thought it was meant to be a clever pun.

------
JD557
It's good to see some icons here that are not present on font awesome (such as
the male and female icons, which usually come in handy).

I also noticed the -webkit-font-smoothing: antialiased; in the CSS. Even
though I've seen that pointed out as a bad practice a few days ago (I think I
saw that here), it seems to fix the lack of anti-aliasing on Chrome for
Windows.

------
angry-hacker
Every font looks horrible on Windows 7 + Chrome, which should be the most
popular choice of browser and OS out there.

As long as it's not fixed, no way to use fonts as icons or even Google's own
web font collection. Probably there are so many designers living in Mac world
where there are no such problems with anti-aliasing so they are not aware or
ignore this problem completely.

~~~
ncrit
See my comment to _frog: IcoMoon icons look pretty good, even on windows with
chrome...

------
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/11/the-best-free-iconic-web-
fon...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/11/the-best-free-iconic-web-fonts.html)

Elusive Icons is a new iconic web font released meant to be used with Twitter
Bootstrap or Zurb Foundation 2 front-end frameworks. The web fonts contains a
whopping 268 glyphs meant mostly for web and mobile applications and websites.

It can be used as an alternative to Font Awesome, the default web font
packaged with Twitter Bootstrap. The web font is released under the SIL Open
Font License.

~~~
lgp171188
I don't think Font Awesome is the default web font packaged with Twitter
Bootstrap, which uses Glyphicons.

~~~
cschmidt
You are absolutely correct. However, Font Awesome might be the most frequently
used set of icons with TB.

------
swanify
Great set of icons, you can never have too many icons!!

------
flax
step-backward and step-forward look awfully similar.

------
Zoophy
No love for base 2?

------
tonydiv
These are WAY better than Font Awesome, thank you.

------
programminggeek
If they are open source, how are they elusive? Something freely available and
posted to HN isn't elusive at all.

At least a name like Font Awesome is somewhat self-descriptive or obvious.

Nice icon set nonetheless.

~~~
Hirvesh
Bummer. Now watch the dev behind this come out and say it was not 'ready for
prime time'. Happens all the time with my submissions.

Nothing eludes www.functionn.in! They should know better than to name there
stuffs _Elusive_ :P

------
daGrevis
No icon for StackOverflow? :(

~~~
Hirvesh
this is work in progress, you can make a request if you'd like , I'm sure the
devs will listen to your heart-felt outcries :P

~~~
daGrevis
Guess what? They did! :)

------
camus
Great but i'm getting sick and tired of all the user facing websites that have
no personality and just look like yet another bootstrap site... For back-
offices ,Bootstrap is great but too many websites look poorly designed because
of Bootstrap overuse. At least , people , do basic customisation... Personnaly
it doesnt makes me want to try the product anymore ...

